# Java Fern & Java moss question



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

I read some were it is best if you tie java fern to drift wood or a rock is that true? or can you also dig it into the gravel to weight it down? 

Is to much light bad for java moss? I have a 10 Gallon tank nothing but plants and shrimp and 2 guppies. The tank currently gets 10 hours of light. 

Also got a siphon and was wondering if its a good idea to use it since i do have baby shrimp in the tank that go between the gravel since they are 1-3 weeks old.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes it will do best if you attach it to a piece of wood... it will live in gravel but not as well. The amount of light it gets wouldn't be a problem.
You can use the siphon you just have to be careful


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

What kind of light do you have on your tank? If it's just the regular light that came with the tank, then it will be fine for Java fern and moss. Java fern doesn't need the mulm in the gravel for nutrition, so you can really anchor it anywhere.


----------

